# I am so ****ing pissed!!!! First time i got lucky, second time....not so much



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

you can buy the bumper on rockauto.com shouldn't be more than 400 to fix


----------



## rmc0302 (May 21, 2013)

Call you insurance company and tell them what happen and do a claim.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rmc0302 said:


> Call you insurance company and tell them what happen and do a claim.


Depends on how much his deductible is. I would fix it out of pocket be cheaper in the long run.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Depending what your deductible is go through insurance. Sorry to hear about it. Your best bet is a new bumper. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Hard to give advice without knowing your insurance deductible and damage pics.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

So either out of pocket or a claim great. I just woke up,. I'll go take some pictures.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd get insurance involved. Your A/C condenser is jacked up, and that alone is going to be expensive to replace. Also, the intercooler's bottom row is the same level as the A/C condenser, so that might have sustained a hit too. Between the new bumper, paint, replacing the underbody shielding, and whatever A/C damage there may be, that's looking mighty expensive.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I'd get insurance involved. Your A/C condenser is jacked up, and that alone is going to be expensive to replace. Also, the intercooler's bottom row is the same level as the A/C condenser, so that might have sustained a hit too. Between the new bumper, paint, replacing the underbody shielding, and whatever A/C damage there may be, that's looking mighty expensive.


Oh yea I totally forgot about that and if your condensor is shot then its best to change out everything that is involved with your A/C system just in case of contamination ( which is horrible to deal with) A/C jobs cab run over $1500.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll have to go get quotes Monday or Tuesday. Think its fine to drive shorthdistances? I did go look underneath and did see some damge to the radiator.....I think. The silver part right behind the grill. Will upload more pictures after work.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I'll have to go get quotes Monday or Tuesday. Think its fine to drive shorthdistances? I did go look underneath and did see some damge to the radiator.....I think. The silver part right behind the grill. Will upload more pictures after work.


If you don't see leaks then it should be ok. Just don't turm on you A/C and watch your tempature. (just to be on the safe side)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Standing in front of your car looking at it its condensor inter-cooler and then radiator.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I'll have to go get quotes Monday or Tuesday. Think its fine to drive shorthdistances? I did go look underneath and did see some damge to the radiator.....I think. The silver part right behind the grill. Will upload more pictures after work.


If your inter-cooler is damaged it can allow dirt and debris into the engine. As bad as the AC condenser looks I would guess the inter-cooler is damaged just as bad. I would not drive the car at all.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

The silver than didn't look trashed. But you could till it took a hit. So a shop will know to check everything out?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> The silver than didn't look trashed. But you could till it took a hit. So a shop will know to check everything out?


In your third photo you can see the AC condenser(front) is smashed in pretty good. the inter-cooler sits sandwiched between it and the radiator. Don't know if you tested it but I suspect your AC is no longer working by the look of that condenser.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Standing in front of your car looking at it its intercooler condensor and then radiator.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's A/C condenser, intercooler (which is why it heatsoaks so badly in the summer being sandwiched between two heat sources), radiator.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> It's A/C condenser, intercooler (which is why it heatsoaks so badly in the summer being sandwiched between two heat sources), radiator.


Oh sorry edited post

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll test the AC on my lunch. Anything else I should worry about? Watch my temperature? Ill upload the close ups after work.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> I'll test the AC on my lunch. Anything else I should worry about? Watch my temperature? Ill upload the close ups after work.


Why watch your temperature? Because besides damaging the AC condenser and possibly the intercooler the radiator could now be leaking/damaged too.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

So I should be looking for leaks? I didnt see anything this morning.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay I drove home from lunch. Don't think anything is leaking. AC worked. heard a click when I turned it on but thats about it. IDK if thats normal or not. Hoping im fine. Im going to get quotes Monday or Tuesday. Heres pictures. 





















Does it look pretty bad? My aunt and uncle are trying to tell me not to turn it in.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are just the cooing fins crunched. If there is no coolant leaking, there really isnt anything your hurting. Those few bent fins at the bottom wont change the engine temp any. Your intercooler may be munched some, but if it was munched enough to be leaking air, I will tell you right now, the car wont run at all. I had an intercooler hose blow off with 400 miles on my car. Just like my other half a dozen turbo cars I own or have owned, it wont idle with a leak in the intercooler or in an intercooler hose.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Those are just the cooing fins crunched. If there is no coolant leaking, there really isnt anything your hurting. Those few bent fins at the bottom wont change the engine temp any. Your intercooler may be munched some, but if it was munched enough to be leaking air, I will tell you right now, the car wont run at all. I had an intercooler hose blow off with 400 miles on my car. Just like my other half a dozen turbo cars I own or have owned, it wont idle with a leak in the intercooler or in an intercooler hose.


OKAY GOOD! Only thing is that black thing pops out and starts to drag. I need to get that fixed asap or duck tape it.... -_-

The temperature gage is always right under half way right? And still this morning no leaks.


----------

